# What the heck is this growing in my tank?



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I niticed not long ago this plant starting to grow on the side of my filter bracket. It looks like one of those filter arms that comes out of a barnacle. Now it is growing on the stem of one of Horwart plants as well. I am hoping this is not something bad for my tank & is just another plant.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like black beard algae. do a forum search for it, as there are lots of posts about it (kind of a common problem)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I was tempted to say a pink beard algae  In SW, hair algae comes in green or beautiful red or pink.

I have not seen that colour in my FW tanks yet  May be a nutrient deficient BBA. It looks like the tank may be too nutrient rich as well.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

it looks like it's dead or dying... light deficient?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If the OP uses Excel, the BBA will look like that after a day or so.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

It was green then when my fish got sick a few days ago it changed to red when I put the medicine in the water. My plants seem to be growning fine still so I'm pretty sure I'm not nutrient defecient & I have enough light. The set up is basically the same for last 1 1/2 years the just recently this stuff started growing.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

BBA can also look green, grey, black, and red. As mentioned, Flourish Excel can also cause it to turn from blackish to reddish pink. 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

vicz24 said:


> It was green then when my fish got sick a few days ago it changed to red when I put the medicine in the water...


that explains it, then; the black beard algae clearly didn't like whatever it was you used.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

That is exactly what my bba looks like now that it's dying from the use of excel.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

This is what I use when my fish get sick.










The liquid is blue & also comes in all natural as well & that liquid is brown, I have used both & both have worked very well for me.


----------

